# Plow for hire in Central Illinois



## Mr. Plow74 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a 9 foot Western on a small 2 ton dump truck. Just looking for a few jobs to do. Thought I'd ask.

Mike


----------



## Mr. Plow74 (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone in Bloomington and surrounding areas looking for a sub?
email: [email protected].


----------



## Mr. Plow74 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have two trucks now. The new addition is a 2009 3500Hd with 8'6" Western V-plow. Anyone need a sub, just email.

Mike


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

email sent


----------

